# Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT II Coming Soon [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2016)

```
<p>We’re told that Canon will be updating their Speedlite 600EX-RT shortly, likely next week alongside the EF-M 28mm f/3.5 IS STM Macro lens.</p>
<p>We have no specifications on the new flash, but as soon as we hear any, we’ll pass them on. I wouldn’t be upset to see a reduction in size.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ozarker (May 6, 2016)

That's just great! Now my 7 Speedlights are useless and obsolete. Probably the transmitter too!

Sony.


----------



## pwp (May 6, 2016)

Surprising. That would be the shortest model cycle for a Speedlight that I can recall. But why not? 

I won't be feeling professionally diminished when I turn up to jobs with my ancient 600 EX-RT MkI's... ;D

-pw


----------



## kozakm00 (May 6, 2016)

What about some huge price drop? I didn' expect to say this, but latest chinese flashes are so advanced and reliable I don't see any reason why buy Canon flash anymore.


----------



## Sabaki (May 6, 2016)

I'm wondering what new tech advancements could be driving the need to update?

If I had a choice which flash to update, I'd go with the MT-24...to go with a new MP-E65


----------



## Bungle (May 6, 2016)

Off camera Second Curtain wirelessly? ;D 
Seriously, get it together canon.


----------



## romanr74 (May 6, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> That's just great! Now my 7 Speedlights are useless and obsolete. Probably the transmitter too!
> 
> Sony.



If they worked so far why would they become useless and obsolete? Out of depression or what...


----------



## Chaitanya (May 6, 2016)

Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use. Also I was hoping we would see update to 320ex with RT support(slave mode only) before seeing update to 600ex-RT which has been selling quite well.


----------



## davidmurray (May 6, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I'm wondering what new tech advancements could be driving the need to update?
> 
> If I had a choice which flash to update, I'd go with the MT-24...to go with a new MP-E65



I'd suggest maybe brighter - LED based and with TTL 3?


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 6, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use. Also I was hoping we would see update to 320ex with RT support(slave mode only) before seeing update to 600ex-RT which has been selling quite well.



I have the YN remote as well as the ST, got it just for the AF assist and second curtain, only problem is the AF assist on the YN is so powerful it vapourises the subject matter into a small pile of dust


----------



## Memdroid (May 6, 2016)

How about add a stand alone RT receiver as well to absorb legacy and third party flashes into the Canon RT system


----------



## LDS (May 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> Surprising. That would be the shortest model cycle for a Speedlight that I can recall. But why not?



Hope it's not just to tweak to the transmission protocol to make them incompatible with 3rd party solutions.

Has anybody spotted new flash features support in the 1Dx II manual?


----------



## sulla (May 6, 2016)

It would be nice to add support for more than just 2 colour gels. This might make it necessary to upgrade the gel-sensors. Or increase head movement, eg. more downward tilt might come in handy alongside a macro lens. 

Such small updates might warrant such a short product cycle.

2nd curtain sync probably could be added in firmware, IF precision over radio is good enough.


----------



## edoorn (May 6, 2016)

So far the 600's have been pretty amazing. Canon has the best and most reliable radio flash on the market and this is certainly not something to look over. I know there's Chinese knock offs (I have a Yongnuo trigger as well; AF assist is nice but it sucks batteries harder than a hooker on a working night), but the Canon's are in the end the best choice for professionals (mine have endured rain, impact from drops and virtually no failures in triggering, even in long distance and with walls here and there). More expensive, yes, but with a nice cash back or deal it's not so bad


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 6, 2016)

edoorn said:


> So far the 600's have been pretty amazing. Canon has the best and most reliable radio flash on the market and this is certainly not something to look over. I know there's Chinese knock offs (I have a Yongnuo trigger as well; AF assist is nice but it sucks batteries harder than a hooker on a working night), but the Canon's are in the end the best choice for professionals (mine have endured rain, impact from drops and virtually no failures in triggering, even in long distance and with walls here and there). More expensive, yes, but with a nice cash back or deal it's not so bad



Yep I have two my self and I've had them since they were launched and have been faultless and worked amazingly well. The price I paid was eye watering though... 
My only real complaint is that the 580 mkI (which I used before) was a lot smaller and easier to lug about. The 600 seemed to be a lot bigger. 
I think the synching of the ST-E3 behaves a little quirky some times. The controls could be a LOT more intuitive.


----------



## Maui5150 (May 6, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use. Also I was hoping we would see update to 320ex with RT support(slave mode only) before seeing update to 600ex-RT which has been selling quite well.
> ...



You say that like it is a bad thing. Best way to deal with PITA clients.

Ooopps.... There goes another one. I don't know what keeps on happening. Odd...


----------



## AvTvM (May 6, 2016)

well, I would prefer a upgrade to Canon wireless ETTL protocol + firmware update for my existing 600EX-RTs and ST-E3 to finally allow 
1. second curtain sync (in wireless operation) 
2. remote control for manual zoom-reflector setting

But ... it is Canon, so it will only happen for Mk. IV version of 600EX - at the earliest.


----------



## Maui5150 (May 6, 2016)

If I were to guess... Full configuration and adjustment of slave units remotely.


----------



## ScottyP (May 6, 2016)

If my Phottix Mitros+ flashes could do 2nd curtain sync off camera 3 years ago, it would be a serious design flaw somewhere if Canon couldn't do it today.


----------



## AvTvM (May 6, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> If my Phottix Mitros+ flashes could do 2nd curtain sync off camera 3 years ago, it would be a serious design flaw somewhere if Canon couldn't do it today.



It IS a serious shortcoming. Canon Speedlite/EOS camera system does not support 2nd curtain sync in wireless mode. Reason is antiquated Canon *wireless ETTL* flash protocol, that has never been updated in 15+ years. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 6, 2016)

Maui5150 said:


> If I were to guess... Full configuration and adjustment of slave units remotely.



What can't be configured and adjusted remotely now? Aside from head zoom, which aside from being part of AvTvM's 'perfect MILC for HIM' or because it's there like Mount Everest, I honestly can't see why it would be useful. 

Wild guess – switch to Bluetooth? Range is decent for small data packets, and perhaps country-specific regulations are lighter (no need for two models).


----------



## ScottyP (May 6, 2016)

Maybe they have redesigned the exterior to feature a red ring on the head. No added functionality, but it could command a 200% premium as a 600EX RT L. 

If you can't compete with full featured Chinese flashes on price, then just stupify customers with a blindingly high price and experience suggests they will dig into their wallets.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (May 6, 2016)

Huh. I agree with all: very strange.
Perhaps the "recall" regarding limited number of units syncing is part of the justification for a short life-cycle? 
What are we missing from current model beyond off camera 2nd camera sync? ...nothing unless there is a new TTL or something,-which would be in 1DX2, right?! ...dare I suggest, better video support with LED hotlight uselessness? :-\ 
Happy weekend y'alls. Get out and shoot!
-J


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2016)

I bought the Phottix Laso trigger & receivers and carried on using my EX 580 II & 2x EX 430 II units as wireless flash guns and they work perfectly fine and can be all controlled from the Phottix Laso trigger and from the 5DS. For the amount I use off camera / on camera flash it certainly was not worth buying three new flash guns at Canon prices.


----------



## midluk (May 6, 2016)

Wasn't there some rumor about a new version of ETTL metering being in the works some time ago? I think it was supposed to be already implemented in recent bodies (perhaps disabled/hidden until a firmware update) but the flash still needed some work. This might be it.

Regarding 2nd curtain sync, Canon has not even managed to do that properly without wireless (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29388.0). Wanting that with RT is asking for the impossible! :

Other than that I think the new flash will feature the user interface of the 430EX-III RT.

And perhaps it will also have a dedicated food mode (whatever that does) to be a perfect match for the 1300D.


----------



## JonAustin (May 6, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use.



+1

When I replaced my 3 580EX-II's and 420EX, I would have purchased 3 600EX-RT's and an ST-E3 RT, but decided to go with 4 600's instead, due to the ST-E3's lack of AF assist.

I have no doubt Canon has some good reasons (at least to them) for updating the 600's, but for me, they're practically perfect. I got so fed up trying to get line-of-sight for optical triggering with the pre-RT models in many applications. And with the new menu system in the 600's, I never have to refer to a manual. Back when I was using the 580's, if I was doing anything more complicated than single, on-camera flash, and I didn't have a manual handy during setup, I was screwed.


----------



## Orangutan (May 6, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering what new tech advancements could be driving the need to update?
> ...


Perhaps it will be powered by a Mini Mr. Fusion (™), and produce 1.21 (Ws)^9 of output.


----------



## Ozarker (May 6, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > That's just great! Now my 7 Speedlights are useless and obsolete. Probably the transmitter too!
> ...



Because they will. They'll now suck. I feel completely ripped off. I bought those flashes all within the last four years and now Canon goes and does this quick lifecycle thing. I would expect Canon to at least wait 8 years between updates.

Ebay... here I come. Stupid Canon.

Sony.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 6, 2016)

As a reasonably heavy 600EX user I'd like a bigger screen to cover all five Groups without scrolling (like a couple of other companies) I'd like five group buttons (like other companies) and I'd like one or two button presses for the most used functions (like other companies).

Although the interface is considerably 'better' than the earlier EX's there are many other companies out there with very similar design layouts that are much simpler and faster to use, having to use a button, then a dial, then a button then the dial again to adjust the power in one Group is clumsy in the extreme.

Oh, and I actually had an application where I could have used remote zoom the other day, so that would be nice.


----------



## romanr74 (May 6, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



They just stopped working... that's terrible. 
And the 5D sissies complain that the 5D mkIII is already 4 years old...
Stupid Canon indeed...


----------



## dennirussel (May 6, 2016)

Bungle said:


> Off camera Second Curtain wirelessly? ;D
> Seriously, get it together canon.


YES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## IsaacImage (May 6, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use. Also I was hoping we would see update to 320ex with RT support(slave mode only) before seeing update to 600ex-RT which has been selling quite well.



Absolutely agree - AF assist its a MUST !!!


----------



## Ripley (May 6, 2016)

Head rotation like the Sony HVL-F60M would be nice.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 6, 2016)

didnt u guys post several months ago that canon was making new improved flash system ?
and upgrading/replacing all there good flashes? if so i guess there flagship flash unit will be 1st
good hope its out by the time the 5d4 is out


----------



## wsysock (May 6, 2016)

For everyone complaining about having to use the display on the flash to change settings. If your camera is from 2012(when the 600EX was released) through the current time. You can use the display on the back of the camera to change the flash settings. On the 7D Mark II all you have to do is push the flash button/lightning bolt on the front of the camera to bring up the flash settings. I use this all the time and find it very useful. Please forgive me if you already know this. I just wanted to help out the people that did not know about this feature.


----------



## Jopa (May 6, 2016)

Ripley said:


> Head rotation like the Sony HVL-F60M would be nice.


Sony doesn't allow to flip the head 180 deg to shoot against a wall. So it's somewhat good, but also not perfect. A combination of both would be _really_ nice


----------



## ashmadux (May 6, 2016)

2ND CURTAIN SYNC OVER RADIO

Nuff said


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2016)

I expect a more secure communication protocol. Certain brands have apparently hacked the Canon wireless protocol, so it will be encrypted.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

How about something like colour matching with RGB LED and colour sensor or even using the camera to learn the lighting colour.

Then when mixing flash and ambient light you can always hit bang on colour balance automatically without having to muck about with gels.

Could you not also do video or stills with the same unit if going for LED?


----------



## adventure (May 6, 2016)

If they came out with new ones with increased working distance (via radio), I'll have a dozen 600EX-RT v.I strobes for sale.

Even better would be if they each worked like a repeater for the signal so you could string them together to make any distance needed. I'm often hoping for more distance and the most I can usually get reliably is like 75-100'.


----------



## midluk (May 6, 2016)

adventure said:


> Even better would be if they each worked like a repeater for the signal so you could string them together to make any distance needed.


Very unlikely. I don't think they can make that work with properly when taking into account the needed timing accuracy of about a micro second for the flash triggers.


----------



## Etienne (May 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> Surprising. That would be the shortest model cycle for a Speedlight that I can recall. But why not?
> 
> I won't be feeling professionally diminished when I turn up to jobs with my ancient 600 EX-RT MkI's... ;D
> 
> -pw



I'm still using the 580 and some YongNuos


----------



## Quackator (May 6, 2016)

The interface of the Phottix Odin in a revamped ST-E3 RT would be nice.
Push group button -> turn dial -> adjust and ready.
And ALL groups visible at once.


----------



## Don Haines (May 6, 2016)

My bet is the same physical packaging and slightly faster or slightly more powerful...

As time passes, newer components become available with better specs and eventually the old ones get hard to find... so out comes a new model.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 6, 2016)

Those are all nice features, but not enough to entice me to part with $600.00. My 600'3 X 2 work flawlessly, and do everything I ever need- for now.

Sek


----------



## davidmurray (May 6, 2016)

Another thought: with the 600RT didn't Canon have a problem with some other outfit making imitations of this model?

It would be natural for Canon to want to rule a line under this by moving forward to a new model.


----------



## BLFPhoto (May 6, 2016)

The number one thing...the only thing, really...that I would want to see updated in the speedlight itself is the heat handling. I'm tired of shooting events and running into the heat slowdown mode. 

And yes, update the ST-E3-RT to include focus assist.


----------



## IglooEater (May 6, 2016)

Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.


----------



## kphoto99 (May 7, 2016)

BLFPhoto said:


> The number one thing...the only thing, really...that I would want to see updated in the speedlight itself is the heat handling. I'm tired of shooting events and running into the heat slowdown mode.


There is a very simple solution to the heat slowdown problem, when it happens swap to a second flash.


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> BLFPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The number one thing...the only thing, really...that I would want to see updated in the speedlight itself is the heat handling. I'm tired of shooting events and running into the heat slowdown mode.
> ...


Hopefully, Canon will have learned from this... perhaps we will see some thin metal on the sides with corrugations and internal heat pipes to help dissipate heat... This issue alone is good justification for an update....


----------



## pwp (May 7, 2016)

IsaacImage said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Canon should also update their ST-E3 RT and just add AF assist which would be very useful for field use. Also I was hoping we would see update to 320ex with RT support(slave mode only) before seeing update to 600ex-RT which has been selling quite well.
> ...



As a rule I don't tend to buy third party stuff, but in this instance I chose the Yongnuo ST-E3 RT clone which is functionally identical but has the AF assist. I doubt I'm the only one!

-pw


----------



## unfocused (May 7, 2016)

I'm hoping the 600 RT I will drop a little in price. I'd probably buy another one or two if the Canon refurbished store discounts them some more.


----------



## JonAustin (May 7, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> How about something like colour matching with RGB LED and colour sensor or even using the camera to learn the lighting colour.
> 
> Then when mixing flash and ambient light you can always hit bang on colour balance automatically without having to muck about with gels.
> 
> Could you not also do video or stills with the same unit if going for LED?



There are no doubt technical issues which would accompany such a design, but the concept is brilliant. I'm far from an expert in this field, but I would think that maximum output power would suffer with an RGB LED array in place of the light tube in a conventional flash design, and I also wonder if an LED can cycle full power on/off in the same nearly instantaneous durations of conventional flash. 

Are there already steady-illumination RGB LED on-camera lights for video applications? I've seen the all-white ones, with / without attachable color filters.


----------



## Quackator (May 7, 2016)

Last NAB featured LED panels who could do exactly this: Adapt to/learn from ambient.
However, there are no LEDs available today that can mimic output and flash duration
of current top of the line flashes for stills work. Motion freezing is extremely hard to do.

The domain of LED panels remains video.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 7, 2016)

If you bounce from a stand often enough, zoom control becomes a nice feature for fine tuning the spread without having to bring the thing down. Especially if you are short (in height) to begin with.

What would be terrible is if Canon brings out a new st-e3-rt with AF assist, but it only works with the new speedlites.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> If you bounce from a stand often enough, zoom control becomes a nice feature for fine tuning the spread without having to bring the thing down. Especially if you are short (in height) to begin with.
> 
> What would be terrible is if Canon brings out a new st-e3-rt with AF assist, but it only works with the new speedlites.



Canon usually has a fallback mode when its technically possible. If AF assist is added, they could even fallback to controlling older flashes. I doubt they will do that, but it would cause the unit to sell if it could control various Canon flash units and have AF assist.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (May 7, 2016)

Just tossing this out there, but, the canon 600's can do second curtain when triggered from a YN transmitter. So the flash itself isn't limited, it's the transmitter that is limited (both the st-e3 and the master controls from the flash).
,,
I have both the st-e3 and the YN knockoff, it's really nice that both systems are interchangeable. Yes the canon is a better unit. But, I lost 2 to falls last season. That's a lot. So I supplemented with YN flashes. They are kind of disposable, but work great. So I hope it's not too cut YN out. It's nice to have cheap use in rugged conditions cause if they break whatever units. With a $500 deductible on insurance replacing isn't covered.

Either way, the YN transmitter can link to canon 600's and it can fo second curtain sync. So the flash is capable.


----------



## Ozarker (May 7, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.



If I could have a do over I would get 3 Flashpoint Streaklight 360WS (Same as the Wistro and Godox) instead of the Canon Speedlights. Go for it. You won't be sorry. Love my Canon gear, but those strobes are something special for the money. Fantastic light from them. I use the dome diffuser and point the light into a diffused 72" umbrella.

Since there is now a 600WS second model available, I would go for that. Great product!


----------



## rfdesigner (May 7, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > How about something like colour matching with RGB LED and colour sensor or even using the camera to learn the lighting colour.
> ...



LED flash modules are already available.. not sure about their power yet though.

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/led/it-c/mobile-led/flash-led

http://www.lumileds.com/products/flash-leds/luxeon-flash

Both of these are white but lighting LEDs are avaialble in a range of colours, it ought to be possible for canon to at least produce two colours (yellow / pale blue) and then balance the light from the two units for a range of colour temperatures.


----------



## KimH (May 7, 2016)

Just a try on what could be discussed here rather than "Canon Sucks" when they are too slow AND when they are too fast.

ST-E3 would have been a better solution WITH a focus assist "beam" - that one was a mistake from Canon IMO

I would be first in line for that one!

The second curtain SYNC, i have been thinking about why it is NOT part of the current line-up and in my wisdom landed on a technical challenge which was not solvable - clearly it is not one of those where Canon thinks about ruining their line-logic, it is nowhere to be found in their line-up.

Is the challenge maybe that the RT protocol is "too slow" to handle a "delay" or is it the lack of a trigger "pulse" when second curtain actually happens (or both). A good discussion about that would be great!! I for sure could learn something from listening to inputs in this forum. 

Last thought....

If it is going to arrive soon (as in the same time the 5DIV apparently is set to be announced) 

What would justify a new flash system for 5DIV, which feature could make a difference for that one - enough to break a rule about a PLC of 3-6 years? Let's have a good argument about that!

or is it

1: ST-E3 replacement with FA
+
2: FW update for the existing RTs

Over to y'all


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 7, 2016)

Like I say, I have been using the YN-ST-E3 for ages, AF assist and SC. Plus a fraction of the price. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yongnuo-YN-E3-RT-Speedlite-Transmitter-for-Canon-600EX-RT-Yongnuo-YN-600EX-RT-/161173758804?hash=item2586b46354:g:~pwAAOxyUrZSqm0Q


----------



## Viggo (May 7, 2016)

Wish they add lithium battery with possibility to use AA. But I honestly don't see why they would release a new one already.


----------



## Memdroid (May 7, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.



The Godox AD360 II is insanely good! Only the build quality is lackluster but the ETTL, recycle times and the quality of light is absolutely up there with the Canon 600EX and even better. 
You can integrate this into your Canon RT rig as well by attaching the Phottix Laso Receivers on them. They really play nice together with the ST-E3 and the 600EX. Highly recommended!


----------



## SereneSpeed (May 7, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.
> ...



In my experience, the YN-E3-RT (and YN600RT) will not talk to the Phottix Laso*, just the ST-E3-RT and EX600RT.

*The Yongnou RT system can be linked to the Phottix, but it's a bit of a pain. You have to use a Canon Transmitter (either ST-E3-RT or EX600RT) as a master to link up to the Phottix (with the YN transmitter turned off). Then, once the Canon and Phottix are linked, you turn on the Yongnuo transmitter (as master) and it will see the Phottix. At which point you can turn off the Canon master.

But, even with that, I love the setup. It has changed everything for me. The AD360II is outstanding. I actually find the build quality surprisingly good. I find the AD360II to be better built than my YN600RT's, which are not bad either, but neither is as well built as the canon.


----------



## IglooEater (May 7, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.
> ...



Thanks! Nice to hear from someone who uses it!


----------



## Etienne (May 7, 2016)

The Canon flash system is good, but also one of the priciest solutions in this category.
The Yongnuo set up is less than half the price.
And most of us can do every bit as well with inexpensive manual flashes and a cheap radio trigger. That's what I use, eventhough I would love to have 5 Canon 600's and a controller. It's just too much money


----------



## GlynH (May 7, 2016)

Typical...finally got round to purchasing 3 600EX-RT (2 still unused in their boxes) along with a ST-E3 RT all in the last 12 months and a Mark II version is a week away?

Don't think I'll go for the MKII's but could be tempted by an updated ST-E3 RT if it has focus assist.

Unless of course there is some amazing feature I can't possibly live without...

-=Glyn=-


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 7, 2016)

kozakm00 said:


> What about some huge price drop? I didn' expect to say this, but latest chinese flashes are so advanced and reliable I don't see any reason why buy Canon flash anymore.


I wouldnt be caught dead with anything made in China with my photography gear, I don't care how cheap and good they work, and if you give it to me for free ill throw it in the garbage.


----------



## BLFPhoto (May 7, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> BLFPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The number one thing...the only thing, really...that I would want to see updated in the speedlight itself is the heat handling. I'm tired of shooting events and running into the heat slowdown mode.
> ...



Yes, there is that technique and I use it when I can. But I often use 8 of them at a time, 4 each on a four square bracket, outside, in a cross-light situation during running or cycling events. I don't have time or gear to swap out both sets when the action is hot and heavy. I have 10 total speedlights. Yes, my situation is extreme use...but I live on that edge in my sports photography. 

For weddings and portraits I rarely hit the over temp issue. And when I do...I absolutely do swap positions and lights.


----------



## kphoto99 (May 7, 2016)

BLFPhoto said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > BLFPhoto said:
> ...



You just proved how useless advice can be without knowing all the facts ;-)


----------



## Refurb7 (May 7, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> kozakm00 said:
> 
> 
> > What about some huge price drop? I didn' expect to say this, but latest chinese flashes are so advanced and reliable I don't see any reason why buy Canon flash anymore.
> ...


Have you used Sandisk memory cards? They are made in China.


----------



## JJF (May 8, 2016)

I hope they fix the "low battery error" from the current 600s.
Its really annoying having to power cycle the 600s multiple times to get them working again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2016)

JJF said:


> I hope they fix the "low battery error" from the current 600s.
> Its really annoying having to power cycle the 600s multiple times to get them working again.



?

I have four, haven't ever seen that.


----------



## SereneSpeed (May 8, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> JJF said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they fix the "low battery error" from the current 600s.
> ...



I think he is referring to the YN600's

I have seen that about 4 or 5 times on mine. I just open the battery door and close it, then the error goes away. I've also only ever had that when I've left my flashes on for more than 4 hours, without any usage.

I've never seen that error on my EX600RT, but I've never left it on and unused for that long.


----------



## SereneSpeed (May 8, 2016)

BLFPhoto said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > BLFPhoto said:
> ...



For your situation, where you are using a four-pack of speedlights, have you considered the AD360, or AD360II (if you use eTTL, or need more high power flashes in a row)?

I used to use three speedlights jammed in an umbrella in an attempt to battle the sun, but I find the AD360II works a lot better.


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2016)

SereneSpeed said:


> BLFPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Yup, and now a 600WS version is being released.


----------



## abbebus (May 8, 2016)

sulla said:


> It would be nice to add support for more than just 2 colour gels. This might make it necessary to upgrade the gel-sensors. Or increase head movement, eg. more downward tilt might come in handy alongside a macro lens.
> 
> Such small updates might warrant such a short product cycle.
> 
> 2nd curtain sync probably could be added in firmware, IF precision over radio is good enough.



I think it's likely Canon will also remove all the IR remote abilities, making it a radio only speedlite. I wouldn't mind, especially if that will make the speedlite smaller and lighter.


----------



## arthurbikemad (May 8, 2016)

It would not be the first time an "upgrade" removes features. With one hand they giveuth and the other they take away lol (not that I use IR on my 600s but you never know)


----------



## sulla (May 8, 2016)

JJF said:


> I hope they fix the "low battery error" from the current 600s.
> Its really annoying having to power cycle the 600s multiple times to get them working again.


I had this once on 1 of my 2 Canon 600RT speedlites. One was working, the other one couldn't be switched on and the empty battery sign on the display flashed. Replaced batteries with new ones, still couldn't be powered on. Then I swapped batteries with the working speedlite, still the dead speedlite remained dead and the working one continued to work properly. Then, already a bit desperate, I switched the dead speedlite on an off several times, and suddenly it worked again. And then it fired the whole session through right to the end.

It never has happened since.


----------



## JonAustin (May 8, 2016)

GlynH said:


> Typical...finally got round to purchasing 3 600EX-RT (2 still unused in their boxes) along with a ST-E3 RT all in the last 12 months and a Mark II version is a week away?
> 
> Don't think I'll go for the MKII's but could be tempted by an updated ST-E3 RT if it has focus assist.
> 
> ...



We all gripe and moan about the absence or inadequacy of this feature or that in our gear, and complain that the manufacturer is clueless, slow, not competitive, etc. And then, when they announce a replacement, we pitch a fit about short product life cycles.

Just the nature of the human condition, I suppose.

(p.s. I've never encountered any false low battery errors in any of my four 600EX-RT's, either, in the nearly four years I've owned them.)


----------



## pwp (May 9, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Right now I'm looking hard at the godox witstro ad360II-c; if canon were to come out with a bare bulb like that I'd bite for sure. I doubt this however.



I have a pair of the original non ETTL Godox Witstro AD360's. Awesome pair of lights. An added bonus with the PB-960 battery that ships with the AD-360 will power your Canon 600 EX-RT Speedlights if you tick the box for a $15.00 Canon cable. 

With the Godox 180 or 360, halve your recycle time with the DB-02 Y-Cable. Don't even think about it, just get this cable. http://flashhavoc.com/godox-pb960-lithium-power-pack-review/ Scroll down a little from the top...

The likelihood of Canon shipping anything remotely like this would be a big fat zero.

-pw


----------



## AvTvM (May 9, 2016)

JJF said:


> I hope they fix the "low battery error" from the current 600s.
> Its really annoying having to power cycle the 600s multiple times to get them working again.



Got that too on one one of my three 600EX-RTs. Itr just shows "empy battery" icon on LCD. Will not power on or do anything. It often takes multiple power-on/off cycles and/or taking batteries out and in again, until the speedlite finally recognizes that fully charged batteries are in it. Extremely annoying, since it always happens at the worst possible moment. 

Unfortunately it only occurred after return period had expired and it is "random/intermittent" - I cannot reliably reproduce the error condition, so it makes no sense to send it in for repair either. Canon would turn it on/off, it would likely work and come back as "checked, no fault found". 

I suspect it's some firmware bug - maybe dependign on settings/status when the unit was switched off last time ... if it were a hardware problem, I'd expect it to happen all the time.


----------



## LDS (May 9, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> Have you used Sandisk memory cards? They are made in China.



A lot of stuff is made in China today - including high-end stuff (think about Apple, for example) - and Canon does make stuff in China too (and probably buys too - guess even inside the 1DXII there's a lot of stuff from China). 

The only difference is the quality threshold they require (and of course, the associated price).

Cheaper clones are obviously built with lower quality requirements and standards, and there could be larger variances among batches - quality requirements must be applied along the whole supply chain. Some Chinese brands are moving upmarket (think Phottix).

Buying Canon means Canon quality assurance, warranty, and support. Buying cheaper items means you have to accept the risks associated. Having a choice is good, someone may not have the resources to access a whole Canon setup because they may be just starting a business or it's just an hobbyist without deep pockets.

One just needs to be aware of what he's buying and avoid the wrong expectations.

Just let see if one of the reasons of a new model is too make clones life harder...


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 10, 2016)

LDS said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used Sandisk memory cards? They are made in China.
> ...



I dont use scan disk but , i mean actual stuff that canon makes for there cameras like camera bodies, flashes, batteries, and lenses, I know most things make in china but those cheap stuff is just a waste, the way i see it is simple, if canon is to much to spend for quality then you maybe you shouldn't be buying canon in the first place, I know cars is far of from cameras but if i can afford to buy a sports car and then complain about the tires, gas, and checkups being to expensive then maybe i shouldn't be buying a sports car in the first place. 

But by all means do as you wish mix and match as you please. I prefer spend my money on quality simply cause it lasts longer and has a better life span. I use to buy cheapo's from china before then I notice over the years in the long run you still end up spending more than you would buying quality in the first place.


----------



## ANDRXW (May 10, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted but I ran across these projected rumors of the new flash.

Speedlite 600EX II-RT of the spec 
– Cover the angle of view of 20Mm-200Mm
– Guide numbers of 197Ft / 60M (ISO100)
– Continuous emission is 1.5 times faster from 1.1 (CP-E4N 2 times faster at the time of use)
– Up to 5 can control the flash of the group
– 15 types of custom fine action
– Six types of personal function
– Also can be rotated 180 degrees in either direction


----------



## archiea (May 10, 2016)

For me the biggest feature I need in these lights is a bright LED modeling light. much o what was annouced of the mark II seemed like incremental changes..


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 11, 2016)

It looks like this new mkII version is released not for the customer benefit or spec change, but for a Canon supply / outsource benefit. I think that Canon's flashes are made by Mitsubushi and I suspect that they have a contractual supply agreement. When they have sold out or nearly sold out, Canon has to renew it's contract / order for more units. If there's no big design change then a few cosmetic tweeks and maybe firmware updates are applied and a mkII is pushed out. Which would explain why this mkII isn't really an update, more of a re-announcement of the existing product.


----------



## Ripley (May 19, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > Head rotation like the Sony HVL-F60M would be nice.
> ...



What do you mean by 180 degrees? Like it can't flip back and shoot in your face? ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2016)

Ripley said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Ripley said:
> ...



Rotate 180° and elevate a bit (or 'flip' >90°, say at least 150°), to bounce off the wall behind you, or off the ceiling if you're pointing the camera downwards.


----------



## GlynH (May 19, 2016)

Availablele in June here in the UK at the 'bargain' price of £539 - thats @$785 :

https://www.parkcameras.com/p/1350125E/flashguns-canon-fit/canon/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt-flashgun

Also 1DX MKII pre-order - £5199 - @$7558 but its OK because you get a free CFast Card & reader! 

https://www.parkcameras.com/p/1010029H/digital-slr-cameras/canon/eos-1dx-mark-ii-digital-slr-camera

Guess most of you US based boys/girls won't be placing your order from the UK? ;D

-=Glyn=-


----------



## webdevguy (Jul 15, 2017)

I just received two of these today. One is fine. The other shows LOW BATTERY indicator, even though I've tried 2 new sets of batteries. Any suggestions? :'(


----------



## webdevguy (Jul 15, 2017)

Never mind. Weird. I think the problem were the 2 new sets of batteries. I tried another set and it's fine. I think it was the batteries. Whew!


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 15, 2017)

webdevguy said:


> I just received two of these today. One is fine. The other shows LOW BATTERY indicator, even though I've tried 2 new sets of batteries. Any suggestions? :'(



exactly the same issue here with 600EX (1st gen). got 3 of those, 2 are fine, one is bad ... refuses to work and just shows "low battery indicator" most of the time. i can get over it by opening/closing and re-inserting batteries multiple times. it is definitely an issue with that flash unit/electronics or contact-problem ... not battery-related. no idea what it really is and out of warranty by now. :-(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2017)

webdevguy said:


> Never mind. Weird. I think the problem were the 2 new sets of batteries. I tried another set and it's fine. I think it was the batteries. Whew!



If it requires a set of batteries that are super fresh, don't discount that there is a problem, and then miss your return window. I have a battery tester that tests at various loads to see how good my batteries actually are. Even the lower voltage Eneloop batteries drive a flash very well, so your batteries would need to be pretty weak to get that error.


----------

